# Did you know right away that you were pregnant?



## Ooey

I'm about 6 DPO here and I swear to gosh I know that I am pregnant! It's driving me crazy that I can't test for another week. I have heard women say that when they were pregnant they "just knew" right away or even that they started feeling nauseated right away.

I have the same feeling that I did when I first found out I was PG with my daughter, kind of an underlying nausea and dizzynes, as well as slightly sore nipples when she nurses. Plese tell me I am not insane and that there are other moms that "just knew" they were pregnant way before a test could even tell.


----------



## Cujobunny

The first time I had no idea







This time I knew right away. DH and I decided to start ttc #2. We dtd 2 days later and then went out for breakfast. While at the restaurant I felt ovulation pain (I knew it was around the right time to be ovulating too). I knew right after that I was pregnant.


----------



## brooklyn_warbler

i knew at 5dpo. i was laying down and i felt this sudden lightness and my eyes snapped open and i just knew -- very weird! by 10dpo that the symptoms became irrefutable, even to my husband (peeing every ten minutes, including at night which i never do, exhaustion, EXTREME cravings alternating with nausea, etc) and even to friends who were like "robina never eats taco bello [which was ALL i wanted!] or ice cream!" i didn't test positive until 12dpo, but it was so faint that i didn't believe it, so really i didn't test positive til 13dpo. i tested at 8dpo and 10dpo and on 10dpo when the test was negative, i told my husband i was "baffled." when he suggested that it was probably too early, but also that i could just not be pregnant, i looked at him like he was crazy.









oh, and though i had symptoms pretty much immediately after o, i have to say it wasn't the early symptoms that convinced me -- it was more that i just "knew." because i had been using fam to avoid pregnancy for over a year, i knew full well that a lot of early pregnancy symptoms are the same as progesterone symptoms, so i didn't take a lot of stock in them. it wasn't until 8 or so dpo where those made me suspicious, because i knew that for me the progesterone symptoms usually started to slow down, and mine picked up, plus i had some new ones (like i explained above).

after seven full weeks of intense morning sickness and food aversions, i miss those early days of cravings.


----------



## becoming

The first time and this time (3rd pregnancy), I knew right away. I get a very bloated, yucky feeling pretty soon after conception, and I pee a LOT right at first.

The second time, I had recently had a stomach bug so I wasn't aware of the usual bloated, yucky feeling being anything out of the ordinary. I went to the health clinic to be put on the Depo shot and tested positive on the pregnancy test they make everyone take. Talk about a shocker!







:


----------



## SeekingJoy

I knew right away, too. I suddenly couldn't sleep!


----------



## Therese's Mommy

With this pregnancy I knew 3dpo because my basal body temps spiked. It also happened with my first pregnancy about 3dpo, but I didn't realize what was going on at the time. With this pregnancy I had the temp spike 3dpo and didn't get a faint positive until 10dpo. You could check your basal body temp tomorrow morning and see if it is high. If you don't usually chart your temps you won't necessarily know what is high for you, but if you are above 98.6 I would think you could assume that that is abnormal and that you have a good chance of being pg. For me, mine spike to the high 98s and low 99s. If you have never done it, to take your bbt, take your temp right when you wake in the AM before you have done anything (even before you rise from the bed). You will get a most accurate read with a bbt thermometer, but I would say that for the purposes of this experiment you could use a regular thermometer as you don't care about the exact value, you just care if it is a bit high. If your bbt is low, I don't think it says anything, as everyone's body is different, but if it is high that is a good sign.

Beth


----------



## gcgirl

My first pregnancy I knew 7 dpo - I had sudden, overwhelming nausea and had been getting very, very tired. Besides that, I just felt...different. I decided to test, and voila! Preggers.

This time, I had no clue until my period was a week late. I took a test thinking naaah, couldn't be...but I was!


----------



## mama2rey

I knew when my breasts suddenly sprouted a size 3DPO. I also started getting dizzy spells. Sure enough when I tested at 10DPO I was pregnant.


----------



## aylaanne

I have no idea when I O'd, but if it was on time according to my LMP (and it might be, in some ways I'm freakishly normal) then I was 10dpo when I felt my first wave of nausea. I remember it clearly because I was sitting at a table waiting for my DH's family to show up for breakfast, and I was knitting a sock, and I suddenly felt nauseated and debated whether to go in the bathroom and try to puke or to go back to my apartment next door and try. It only lasted a few minutes, though, and then it passed. But in that moment, I pretty much knew, and when I kept getting waves of nausea every day I became convinced even before I tested at 19dpo.


----------



## fishface

My mom said after she and my dad DTD she knew immediately and said "well, that one took!" (obligatory ew ew ew)







:


----------



## Marlet

I knew right after we DTD. Seriously, DH got up to go clean off and I thought, "Crap! I'm pregnant" (we weren't tring







). That said, I didn't test until I was about 8 weeks. I knew I was pregnant but since I had had only a few pp cycles at that point I decided to wait until my longest cycle length "to be sure". In all actuality it was denial and not wanting to see the positive test.









Turns out, based off my chart I conceived about two days after we dtd.


----------



## cherubess

I knew I had conceived each pregnancy at about 7 dpo because of intense and sudden onset of anger over nothing, cravings for all things spicy for every meal, sore breasts, metallic taste in mouth and constantly having the urge to go pee. We were actively ttc so I was looking out for any signs.

The first two times I knew but doubted myself because I didn't want to dare to hope that I was pregnant when it was only the first month of ttc and also with my second pregnancy which resulted in DS I was desperately wanting to be pregnant but at the same time fearful because I had miscarried before.

This time around I knew I was pregnant about 7 dpo again and did not doubt it.

DH knew as well because of the sudden anger flashes. He didn't retaliate too much because he knew it was hormones


----------



## leurMaman

lurking...

with DS I was surprised to find out I was pregnant. With DD we were trying. I knew within hours of conceiving - I felt a wave of nausia hit me in the middle of the night (I had taken the OPK test and knew that it was the right night to try) and knew I was pregnant. I tested positive 6 days before missed period.


----------



## durafemina

Yeah, I had this odd, but umistakeable twinge way before my period was late, and even though I *knew* intellectually that I couldn't be pregnant, my intuition thought differently.

and yeah, intuition 1, intellect 0









I'd also had that same twinge/feeling several months before when I'm pretty sure I had a chemical pregnancy/very early miscarriage


----------



## vickjul

Knew within a week or so both times. Had a hard time believing it was real this time, as our first ended in a missed miscarriage and a D&C 5 weeks ago. Spent last week wondering "Could residual hormones possibly make me this tired and dizzy all of a sudden?" Then I leaned over to scoop doggy poop Sun. morning and almost puked. That's when I decided it was time to get to a doctor who would test hCG levels and confirm.







(Got the call today. Now praying this little one stays with us.)


----------



## Lady Lilya

I knew at 2 days after conception.

Since it was my first pregnancy and also I didn't expect to conceive so soon (we were only trying for days) I let my intellect override my intuition for a little while, and considered that it was possible but unlikely. Since I always had long cycles, I waited to test until more than 2 weeks after I expected AF. I was pretty certain by that time, and so was DH, but I figured I shouldn't tell anyone else until I had some more serious confirmation, like a test.


----------



## aylaanne

Ooey, all these stories are great, but I still want confirmation from you when you test positive, okay?


----------



## Liquesce

I completely knew, took a test too early, which of course came back negative, had some spotting around the time my period should have been and assumed it was a wonky period, and didn't know again for nearly two months.


----------



## tallulahma

ok, sorry to dig this up... but are you?

cuz I came here to post this EXACT thread....









I have "known" since two days after we dtd.

I got a migraine, then was nauseous all day the next day. Now Im swollen, peeing all day, can barely stay awake all day or asleep all night, sweating constantly and having horrible mood swings.

My dh swears I am and all my friends swear I am crazy!!!

so... are you?


----------



## aylaanne

for real. I'm dying to know!


----------



## Cherry Alive

I'm in a similar position. I had a feeling all along--and later a lot of side effects (super mood swings, constipation, having to pee all the time, uber allergies, (.)(.), fatigue). Yesterday I was supposed to get AF, but instead I had brief brown spotting with a bit of mucus and then nothing. My AFs are always 5-7 days and bright red.

I've tried 3 HPTs and they were all BFNs. I've been told I should retest in a few days (the egg just implanted), but it is driving me nuts not having a definite answer.

All I know is I really want to get some new bras.


----------



## isra1986

One of my friends knew after she DTD. Shesaid she woke up in the middle of the night with a headache and dizziness.


----------



## brendag

I was exhausted, but didn't put it together. duh


----------



## purplepaisleymama

Yep... with this one I was sure after we dtd and had to wait for two whole weeks!! The last three preg I have tested at 10dpo 12dpo and 14dpo and the first two have been neg and the last was pos, which I being a very neurotic person have had to confirm!!!
With my first 6 pregnancies I was sure/mostly sure for all.
I have hg and from the first twinge of pg I am queasy for about 3 days and then it holds off until 7 weeks and stays until at least 5 months. I usually have to pee all of the time for two or three weeks and then after the hg begins I am a bit dehydrated and I can barely sit upright, I crawl around and hope that the kids keep on doing what they're supposed to and that noone gets seriously injured.
Although my first I was thinking that I was about 5 days after we dtd and then I ended up convincing myself that I was crazy until I had my wisdom teeth out ( all four) and I was really nauseous and has to pee that night, I had dh (who was df then) and they said that was not a normal reaction to the surgery, could I be preg and I said oh, yeah. Since then I have trusted myself and we have known before the test every time... even though most people I know think that I am crazy.
laura


----------



## ollineeba

I had no clue. Just recently I found out we're expecting #3. I was at least a week late but really thought there was NO WAY I could be pg. I thought it was just due to stress... nope- I'm pregnant








So much for intuition, eh?


----------



## muttix2

I knew that I was going to get pregnant right after we had sex. I don't know why, I just knew. I blew it off as me being weird but then... Well, I'm pregnant according to cbe


----------



## flapjack

Yep: I knew the night we dtd, despite dd's chicken pox and a horrendous tummy bug at the same time as implantation.


----------



## Spirulina&Sage

yes, pretty much. i always have a moment of "maybe im just crazy" but sure enough when i got the guts to test i was amd am..


----------

